# "A Pigeon and a K-9 friend."



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok OK I know... what's up with the weird title? well it won't seem weird later on. My sister and I currently own a Pug puppy named Bentley, he's a gentle dog but sometimes he gets into stuff that he normally should stay out of. My friend Lana owns several pigeons their names are Dodie(Girl) Jerry(Boy) (They're racer pigeons) Max(Boy) Rosy(Girl) (they're white pigeons) and she owns 2 doves. She recently got 2 brown tubbler Pigeons Kiki(Girl) and Stevie (Boy), she said they would breed in a week or so but since it's still Summer they might not get anything til this coming Fall (Due to the heat or another reason). Anyway, Lana said She would reserve one of Kiki and Stevie's Chick's for Me. 

I thought of several names the name I like is Sienna but that was the name of My Beagle mix she pasted away last September she was 11 years old. Since My sister likes the name "Tory Spelling" I decided to name the Pigeon Tory. Hopfully Bentley won't get jealous of him or her. But knowing Bentley's friendlyness I'm not really worried. I'll keep you all posted for any news about Tory. I know you're still wondering "Why does this thread have a strange title?" Well, I plan to raise Tory with Bentley so they both know how to co-exist with each other hence the title of this thread. I will post any new about Tory once I get Him or Her ( I really hope Tory turns out to be a female) but til then this is what I've done so far.
From BirdDogg10

PS: I hope you all vist this thread at some point. plus here's the real answer to the poll question No where cause you can't bury Survivers


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sooner or later the Dog will maime or kill or kill and eat the Pigeon if opportunity arise, especially if no one is around and the Dog is bored.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

*NOt a good Idea!!*

I have raised my little sprout age 6(picture attached)) with my Hegee ((my very first pigeon)) Sprout has never hurt a bird ever. She also goes into the loft with me everyday and protects the bird whenever they are outside in the yard by chasing every cat that even gets close to our yard. My point is that in my presence Sprout has been on her best behaviour. But I am sure that if she was bored, tired, irritated, happy, sad, angry, She would attack any bird that came with in a few feet of her personal space. 

Sprout is a dog. Dogs are Dogs. I have plenty of experience with all breeds of dogs. I work at the spca. A dog can be fully trained but if something triggers their natural insticts they go on auto pilot and re-act. Please do not leave your birds un attended with your dog. You will be sad with the consequences. 

I know it is a great thought to think everything can live together but when I see birds brought into the shelter that have been attacked by family pets it is very sad. Bentley will get jealous and will try to elmininate the bird. Puppies do not know any better.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Fine feathered friend*

Thanks for all the advice. But Bentley ISN'T left home alone since he's only 8 weeks old we have to take him with us when we go out. Also I've visted this Website numerous times and basically I have several things that I'll probably need for when I get Tory. Since Kiki and Stevie are a bit stand offish Lana said I could take Tory when he or she is Afew days old (Meaning he or she will be pretty young). But I managed to find somes of things that Tory will need. Last Month, I used a small card board box for Tory to sleep in. Since it was the kind of box people use for mailing packages it DIDN'T have a lid, so I cut one out from one of the sides so the box sits horrizontily. But by cutting out a lid 2 of the sides opened, I secured them with some scotch tape then I painted the box using acrylic paint. First I painted it white then after it dryed I added a coat of Leaf green and left that to dry. The next day I punched out holes using a hole puncher but in some spots where the puncher could'nt cut I used a darning needle then put an ink through the hole to enlarge it. 

I put holes on all 4 sides of the box and afew on the lid. Then I put in pieces of newpaper I cut from an old L.A. times classified section. I looked in the box and placed my hand in it, it didn't seem comfortable so I put in several sheets of kleenex, but it still didn't seem like enough. So lastly I added an clean washcloth that was washed at the laundry mat 4 days ago. I found it folded with several others in the hall closet. I put that in the box it felt comfortable now. But then I noticed on inside the box the sides weren't secure as in if I put Tory in the Box He or she might slip into of the little crevises and get stuck. So I stuffed the sides with cotton balls and pressed them down so they would be flat. I looked in the box again to check if there were anymore ajustments that needed to be done, thankfully I didn't have to do anything else.

After that ,I realized that I if I'm going to hand raise Tory I needed to find an eyedropper to use thankfully I found one in the house (A month later). I washed it in hot water and let it soak for over an hour then I put in the window to dry off. Then I put it back together and put it away to use for later. I found a small list on how to make crop milk using thing found in the fidge I wrote it down. I DON'T have the vitaminsthat are used in it but I've heard on animal planet several months back that using Vitamin C and protein powder works just as well, I'm glad we buy those 2 on a regular basis. But just to be on the safe side I could use all the advice I can get since this is My very Pigeon I've NEVER owned one in my life all I've had are dogs and Beta fish. I REALLY could use the advice from you guys Because I really want Tory to to stay heathy and make sure I'm able to atend to His or Her needs. Plus I call My friend Lana 2 to 3 times a week so I have another source for help.

From BirdDogg10

PS: I plan to update any farther news about this... til then that's all I can write for this moment.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Birddogg,
Believe me when I say that you and your baby pigeon would be so much better off letting the parents raise the baby. You can start handling the baby and bonding with it when it's near to weaning, and will still have a very friendly bird. My friendliest bird in the loft is a little blue bar named Ruff that was parent raised. He saw me syringe feeding a pair in the loft one day, and wanted to try the baby food. Now he flies to me every time I'm in the loft, wants to cuddle and begs for food. I can hold him, pet him, kiss him, any thing I want to do to him. Hand rearing from new born is labor and time intensive and not always successful. These babies die very easily if all needs are not competely and correctly met. This baby will need to be fed and cared for while you're at school. These babies are messy. I can't say enough. It's one thing if there are no parents, but this baby will have parents that can raise it for you.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Also I've visted this Website numerous times and basically I have several things that I'll probably need for when I get Tory. Since Kiki and Stevie are a bit stand offish Lana said I could take Tory when he or she is Afew days old (Meaning he or she will be pretty young). But I managed to find somes of things that Tory will need.
> 
> I realized that I if I'm going to hand raise Tory I needed to find an eyedropper to use thankfully I found one in the house (A month lat


Thank you for sharing your interest in obtaining a baby pigeon.

I love that name Tory, as I'm sure you will love the bird itself.

If you are really looking out for the best interest of the baby, then I'm going to ask you to please allow the parents to raise the bird until it is at least a few weeks old, at best 4 weeks of age. Pigeon parents have all the right equipment and just the right milk for raising a tiny baby. Many have tried to raise newbies, many babies have been lost. I myself have raised two and it was very difficult, even for those of us that are experienced in raising youngsters.

Babies at 2 to 3 days, require around the clock feedings and must be kept warm. Also, the recipe, The Mac Milk diet has to be followed precisely for baby to survive that young an age.

Also the baby's feeding demands increase, and a you will need syringes that will feed between 10 and 20 ml's at a time and more. The baby will need to eat every four hours as the need of growth demands this also. 

I loved the experience, but it was very demanding and never will I do it again, as long as there are pigeons to do the job for me. I now have a couple (stand by)that can be used to hand rear babies that have lost their parents. Not only because it is very demanding, but they do the job much better and they pretty much have 100% success rate, foregoing any health issues.

If you are looking to make a pet out of the baby, you can still maintain close contact if you form a relationship with the youngster after two weeks of age. It is easier to feed older babies, then newborns too.

Please give this some serious thought, do what is BEST for the bird, not you.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll KEEP that in mind . Also I'm in home school so in short I'm NOT in a triditonal school, plus I only vist My friend Lana every 3 weeks. But the only reason why I wanted to hand raise Tory is because I thought it would be interesting that I would be the first thing that Tory sees. But I will think this over. But once he or she gets older I'll probably have a better idea on how to care for Tory. Also I was slightly nervous about Bentley messing with him or her, I MIGHT let Bentley watch Tory from a safe distance, course I'll put Bentley on his leash and keep Tory in a secure place so Bentley CAN'T reach him(Or her). also I have 1 question. As far as temperment goes with pigeons which one is a bit more easier to handel
Male or Female?

Personally I'm Hoping Tory turns out to be a female, but if not I'll gladly except whatever Gender Tory turns out to be.

From BirdDogg10

PS: Thanks for the advice, I'll post pictures of Tory once I adopt him(Or her). I'll also add some pictures of the parents and Bentley. Plus I LOVE writng so I plan to an autobiography on Tory I hope you read someday. I wrote an auto- biography on My beagle mix 2 years ago. But basically I wrote it from her point of view. I've read a few books where if the character was an animal the story was told from their prospective so I decided to do the same thing for Sienna(My beagle mix) (1993-2004). This next one is titled "Tory's Journal" I've wrote stories on some of my friend's pets it's a series called "My Life" this will be the newest one added. Hope you like it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Birddog10 - Please do let the parents raise the baby. It will be in much better health if you do. Raising one from a newborn does not guarantee that it will be any tamer or sweeter than one you raise from 3 weeks old. We have one right now, named Rachel, who was between 2-3 weeks old when we rescued her from a bridge. It took only two days of feeding and caring for her to become our "baby". She is delightful and you would probably have the same results if you wait.

Another thing I am concerned about is the cardboard box you mention. A baby pigeon doesn't need to be in a box that has been painted. It may look prettier to you but it may not be healthy for the baby. They don't really mind what their home looks like. As they mature, they peck at any little speck they see and they may peck some of the paint and eat it. You are going to need to get a cage that is suitable for a young bird so it can see its surroundings which will include watching you which will help the bonding process. If you still decide to get Tory as a newborn, a small bowl will be sufficient for a week or two. Just make sure it doesn't topple out. All the newborns we have raised did fine in a small bowl with lots of tissue and we sometimes put the smaller bowl in even a round dishpan just in case she fell out of the smaller bowl.

You seem very mature and I believe you will make the right decision.

maggie


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*R-E-S-P-E-C-T (Respect)*

I do apreciate you're advice but at the moment I CAN'T use a bowl. Although I'll see what I can find, if not I have another box that I can fix the same way as the other one, but this time I WON'T paint it. Plus I don't plan on Tory permenently living with Me. Once He or She gets slightly larger,Tory will go back to living with his (or her) parents, so that way when ever I vist Lana I can also vist Tory. I know it seems unusual but that's what Lana and I plan to do. Also I have another question. when Pigeons are over 2 weeks old how can you tell if their male or female?

From BirdDogg10 

PS: Just to let you all know I'm enjoying the advice you've sent me, plus not that I'm bragging but I am a good owner. And I try to do what ever I can to make My pet's lives easier and a bit better because I know that not only it makes me feel good about them but they also apreciate it. So I WILL keep in mind about Tory staying with his (or her) parents, but I haven't made My final decision, once Tory is born I'll probably have a good idea on what's best for him or her. 

Thanks guys


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

BirdDogg10,

I've got to say that that I agree with everyone here.

Keeping the pigeon and dog together is asking for trouble, and if this is what you do you'll get it. The dog will maim or kill the pigeon sooner or later, and you'll get a bird dog (pun intended). I would not ever leave the bird and dog alone unsupervised, even for 10 minutes. 

If you want to hand raise a pigeon, do it with a 2 week old baby. Don't do it before then. This way the baby gets crop milk and good flora from it's parents. The baby is much more hardy when 2 weeks old. If you start at a younger age the baby is likely fail to thrive.

Please keep in mind that baby pigeons don't gape, this makes feeding them really hard. Due to this fact alone I would never advise anyone to take a squab from it's parents if they were taking care of it.

On the other hand have you ever considered rasing a baby pigeon that's been orphaned? There are plenty in shelters in the LA area.

I'm sure that you will think it through and put the baby back with its parents.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BirdDogg10 said:


> I try to do what ever I can to make My pet's lives easier and a bit better because I know that not only it makes me feel good about them but they also apreciate it. So I WILL keep in mind about Tory staying with his (or her) parents, but I haven't made My final decision, once Tory is born I'll probably have a good idea on what's best for him or her.
> 
> Thanks guys


Thank you for doing what is BEST for the youngster, we appreciate your care and consideration. The more you learn about pigeons the more you will understand the needs of a baby pigeon. Sometimes what we humans think is best for a pigeon, may not actually be what is in the best interest of the bird. Sometimes it takes other people to help us see more clearly.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*R-E-S-P-E-C-T (Respect)2*

Thanks for the reply guys, I WILL think it over. However I would NEVER! leave Tory and Bentley alone together. Plus, Bentley manages to keep himself busy, since he sleeps alot and on down time that'll probably give me sometime to see about Tory. Also I have 2 questions what's the size of 2 week old pigeons? and how can you tell what their gender is when they reach that age? 

Last night, we went to the C&C petstore to get Bentley some Dogfood and a chew toy. I looked over at a rack that had books on how to care for different dog breeds. I also found some other books on how to care for fish, Reptiles,& small animals. When I came across the Bird section of the rack I looked to see if there was a book on Pigeons, but instead I found one for Doves. I DIDN'T buy it because I COULDN'T afford it, but I looked at a chapter on breeding and saw a picture of 2 ringneck doves at 2 weeks and there was another picture of them at 5 days old. I saw a major differance between the 2 photos the doves at 2 weeks looked bigger and their eyes were open. And the one when they were 5 days old they were smaller and their eyes were closed they also had a small amount of feathers. I'm hoping Tory turns out to be smaller then that, but 1 other question I have is:

"Do 2 week old Pigeons eat on their own or do they still have to be hand fed?"


From BirdDogg10

PS: if I'm unable to get Tory at 2 weeks I MIGHT adopt him(Or her) at 1 week of age. If not then I'll have come up with something else. Plus I've given some DEEP thought about Tory being raised by His or her parents, I WANT Tory to hopefully live a long life plus MY main concern was Tory having a good immune system, so he ( or she) won't get sick very easily.

Thank you for sharing the advice.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Fine feathered friend 2*

I noticed that no one answered earlier oh well, it's not a problem. Any I'd like to send a thank you to Pigeonmama, Trees grey and Lady Tarheel. I have thought it over and I've downsized My descision to 3 options. 1. I MIGHT adopt Tory at 1 week of age, 2. I could wait til Tory is 14-15 days old and 3. I can ALWAYS come up with another option depending on how things where I live. I also have another question 

"Does anyone know what happend to Nooti?"

I hope you all think that My options are agreeable. I had a dream last night about Bentley, I've seen photos of Pigeons at 2 weeks of age and one of them came up in the dream but the differance was the bird was actually alive! I guess I must have been dreaming about the pleasant time I would look forward to owning Tory. But I thought it over I think I WILL wait. Plus I WASN'T completly sure if I could handle feeding Tory every 3 or 4 hours. But one thing I hope is Tory inherits his(Or her) Mother's personality Kik is freindly and quiet and when it comes to being around people she doesn't know, she is cautous but mainly attempts to show that she only wants to make friends with other people.

Anyway, Later this week I plan look up more information on caring for 2 week old pigeons, So I'll have a good idea on what to expect when I adopt Tory.

From BirdDogg10

PS in the post below it's a preview of Tory's Journal, it'll probably be finshed by the end of this year. I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Tory's journal preview*

This is a Preview of Tory's Journal, part of the "My life series that I have wrote. 

Remember this is A PREVIEW, also Keep in mind that this has been written from the animal's point of view.

Tory's Journal Preview

Chapter 1 My view on Life

Day 1 (This part takes place during Tory's development inside the egg)

"I'm Tory, I'm a brown tubbler pigeon embryo. At the moment I'm Blind, deaf, and CAN NOT tell what my gender is. So far My life seems easy, but from what's happend so far I can there's going to be a rough road ahead, what ever a road is. My current view on life is dark I guess so since I'm temporarly blind. I CAN'T hear anything since I'm deaf for the time being. There are Hundreds of thing I'm not aware of It would take too long for Me to explain. over the next 3 weeks I' go thorugh several changes, but it doesn't stop there from what I can tell I have a long way to go. Well.. now I'm tired so now I think... I'll... go to bed.... (Falls asleep) 

MORE TO COME...

Well that's the preview I plan to post more of it once it's written. here's the chapters
1. My view on Life
Pages: 1-8

2. My view point changes
Pages: 8-20
3. My view point on outdoor living
Pages:20-26

4. My first look at life... and it was pleasant
Pages 26-36

5. I wanna come first
Pages :36-50

6. It's a start
50-60

7. A rough road ahead
Pages: 60-68

8. A fair try
Pages: 68-78

9. wake up
Pages: 78-100

10. A K-9 friend
Pages: 100-118

11. The things I do for love
Pages 118-122

12. Reunited and it feels good

Pages:122-124

I hope you've enjoyedthis preview of Tory's journal.

from BirdDogg10


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Birddogg,
Tory's journal looks like it's going to be as fun for us to read as it is for you to write. Keep us updated on your endeavors.
I'm glad you are thinking seriously on your decision to hand feed. Believe me, I don't think anyone here would intentionally pull a baby pigeon away from parents unless it was the only way to save the baby. There's no one any better at raising a baby pigeon than a good pair of pigeon parents. Hand raising is difficult, tiring, frustrating, hard work. And, you get so attached to that baby, and if the baby dies, it hurts so bad, to lose that baby you've worked so hard for. It's easier to care for the baby when it's closer to weaning, and usually the outcome is better, and that baby will still bond with you, believe me. Most of this years babies crawl all over me when I go in to my loft. They land on my shoulders, my head. They pick my feet, untie my sneakers. They fight over who's going to be cuddled, pushing and shoving to get a little space on my shoulders. You'll still get to enjoy this baby, even if the parents do the hard work for you.
Daryl


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, Pigeon mama I'm glad you liked the preview I'll post 3 more but they will be the last previews of Tory's Journal. But I WILL keep you all updated on the story as I write it. Also I've made My final descision. I Decided to get Tory when He (or She) is 14-16 days old I added it up using my 2005 Dog calendar and that's over 2 weeks, the age you guys recommended. Altrhough I'll miss Troy the first week I won't have him (Or her) but at least I'll know that he'll be getting the treatment that he or she will need (Plus I don't have worry about any immunity problems since Tory will get part of that from Kiki a
and Stevie. 

From BirdDogg10

PS:And another thing here's some of My favorite T.V. show Quotes

(Puppy barking)

"Shh quiet! if Roper catches you he'll sell you to the burger joint on the corner- John Ritter A.K.A Jack Tripper of Three's Company(Eposode title"No children No Dogs") season1

Now we're going to have the funeral right Rudy? (Rudy ran out of the bathroom) Rudy?! Forgive her please- Heathcliiff Huxtable
He's talking to the Fi-ish- Vanessa Huxtable, Cosby Show season1 (Eposode title ("Good bye Mr. Fish")

"You know what let's just let every one wear what they want and have a big ol' tacky wedding"- Toni Childs Girlfrends on UPN.

This next Qoute is from a commercial for the new UPN series "Everybody hates Chris"

Boy I will knock the caps off your knees

I will knock you into last night 

I will SLAP your name out of the phone book and call Ma bell and Tell her I did it!-Chris's Mom 

Those are 4 favorite T.V. Quotes My absolute favorite out of all 3 is the one from "Goodbye Mr.Fish"

Thanks for Posting!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Tory's journal preview #2*

Here's yet another Preview of Tory's Journal


(This takes place after Tory is brought home with Me)

(I sort of pictured this being the Reaction Tory MIGHT have being in My home)

Chapter 5 I wanna come first
Day 36
Tory is now 2 weeks old in this chapter.

It's been 2 weeks since I was born. My eyes have been open and I'm slowly learning to walk.
My human has for some weird reason taken me from My Mom & Dad and Brought me to this wierd house I've NEVER been in, My reaction? "Where the heck am I ?!" My owner seems to have noticed that I'm nervous and tries to calm me down. Compared to her I'm a whole lot smaller, but next to My sibling and the other birds back at My birth home they also seem bigger then Me, I feel like a runt. But in My owner's eyes she says I'm cute! I've never known anyone to think I'm cute except My mom, but to think that a human says I'm cute seems to make me feel like blushing even though I can't do that.

I'm slowly adjusting but now hopfully my question on what a T.V. is will be answered.
I found out what a T.V. is today My owner tells me it's something People use. From what I've seen a T.V. looks like a box, it has moving pictures with sound and something called a remote control. So far it's seems interesting, the next thing My owner showed me was the Laptop computer it's ALMOST like a T.V. but it's a lot different except for the fact they're electronics. From what My Mom has told me about T.V.s and other things people use, it seems interesting but then My Mom mentioned the thing called "Man's best friend".
I found out that man's best friends are Dogs, which I didn't mind hearing about. There is a Dog in My new home his name is Bentley, My reaction to seeing him? "Who and what the heck are you?!" He seemed rather calm towards Me. I guess it's because he's learning to respect My owner and her humans who Bentley has told me are her parents and 1 of her siblings.

My Owner placed my on the couch. But she didn't leave, she rumbed my back and it felt very relaxing, Bentley watched from the floor, I guess he's jealous. My owner desribes me as a small, cute and intelligent Pigeon chick.
I take that as a complement, I can tell My owner really loves me, since she gave me a kiss on the first day we met, she'll also hold me up to her chest when I'm nervous or tired I usually fall asleep from hearing her heart beat. And to top it off she's said "I love you, Tory" every now and then, How do I react to that? chriping or rubbing up againest my owner's cheek. The first day we met My eyes were still closed and I was only a few hours old also My life as an embryo ended I was now a full fledge Pigeon chick. When She held me the first thing I tried was getting out of her hands, she didn't let go. After awhile it felt nice to be held the warmth of My owner's hand felt very comfortable. I was enjoying Myself til I was placed back with My Mom and Dad. My first thought about being put back in the nest? "What happend?!" I really liked that Human that held me and I wanted to stay with her Ichriped angrily and pushed My sibling over by accident. I didn't see My human again til about 2 weeks later. when she came back to take my with her which is what happend today. While she types on the computer I sit in My box on the desk where the computer is so I'm right next to her. So far I life at My new home isn't so bad maybe tomarrow will be better. Well now it's time for me to be fed, again even though I ate 4 hours ago, but hey who said anything about having a snack? well I have to go My owner is about to feed me and I don't want to miss out... so... uh...Bye!

MORE TO COME...

THAT WAS A PREVIEW OF CHAPTER 5 the next chapters up for preview are chapter 3 My View point on outdoor living and chapter 10 "A K-9 friend" I hope you've all enjoyed the 2 previews of Tory's journal.

Also here's 2 of My Novels that I'm currently working on if you see one with ** those are screenplays I hope will be come animated flims someday

My Life
"A Sienna story"

Descripton: Based on the life of My Beagle Mix who We think was part Collie. It starts out from her life at a home based Dog breeder with an abusive owner. (That's the sort of place I figured where she came from since we don't know where she's really from prior to her adoption). Then she's rescued with several other dogs and taken to a Beagle rescue where we got her.After that the next chapters feature her life growing up as a Puppy and ends at the last chapter which contains her death of old age.


Dog are from Venus and Cats are from Mars**
Description : Ever wondered if life existed on other planets? Look no farther, Lina a rough coated Collie also ruler of Venus is NOT from Earth. She and the rest of her kind along with several other animals live on Venus. Her Daughter Brownie and Her son Lauren are an adventurous pair, until one day it all changes. N.A.S.A sends out space probs to capture Lina and the other animals that inhabit Venus. Once they've caught them their taken back to Earth. Only Brownie and her friends escape, and veture away from N.A.S.A. Brownie learns about humans, Earth dogs and the planet itself from Japen the white shiba inu. but will they be able to get help to save Venus?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page*

I know this should be in My Profile Page. But I don't know if there's enough room. Well here's My Profile

Gender:Female

Race:African American

Favorite Colar :Green

Favorite T.V. shows: (There's a lot)
1.Cosby Show
2.Three's Company
3.The Bernie Mac show
4.The Parkers 
5. Girlfriends
6.All of Us
7. One on One
8.Half&Half 
9.I love Lucy
10.Everybody hates Chris
11.Wifeswap
12.Brat Camp
13.Super Nanny
14.Golden Girls
15.Fresh Prince of Bell-air
16.Full House
17. All in the Family
18. Sanford&Son
19.Gilligan's Island
20.Kenan& Kel
21.All that 
22.The Amanda show
23.100 deeds for Eddie Mc Dowd
24.K-9 to 5
25.Breed all about it
26. Adoption tales
27.Wild rescues
28.Family Matters
29.Pet story
30.My kind of Town
31.America's Funnest Home videos
32. Lassie
33.Pet keeping with Marc Marrone
34. Rachel Ray $40 dollars a day.
35.Commander in cheif
36.Leave it to Beaver
Favorite Cartoons:
1. 101 Dalmatians the series
2. The Proud Family
3. Kim Possible
4. Duck Dodgers
5. Ed Edd n' Eddy
6. Courage the Cowardly Dog
7. Foster's home for Imaginary Friends
8. Tom & Jerry
9.CatDog
10.Sitting Ducks
11. Fatherhood
12. Road Rovers

Favorite Comic Strips
1. Faux Pas
2. Peanuts
3. Get fuzzy
4. Blondie
5. Mutts
6. Archie
7. Mother Goose &Grim
8. Buckles
9.Marmaduke
10 Garfield
11. Heathcliff
12.Baby Blues

Never heard of the Faux Pas comic strip?
Go to www.ozfoxes.com and click on the comics link.

Favorite songs
1.Latin Quarter by Mark Antoine 
2. Miricles Happen by Myra
3. The way it is by Bruce Hornsby
4.The Cha-cha slide by Mr. C
5.Georgea on MY mind by Ray Charles
6.Respect by Aretha Franklin
7.Hit the Road Jack by Ray Charles
8. Crazy by Seal
9. Rich Girl by Gwen Steffonni
10 Who let the dogs out? by The Baja Men
11.Here and Now by Luther Vandross (That song makes me thing of Sienna My Beagle mix)
12. Right here waiting(For you) by Richard Marx
13. Let it Free(one time while I was listening to that song a flock of Pigeons) flew by)
14. Good Times by Chic
15.Backflip by Raven
16. I won't say by the Cheetah girls
17.Dig it by the D tent boys
18. Get a clue
19. Moments in Love by art of noise
20 Fields of Gold by Sting
21.Gotta be
22.Ain't Nobody
23. Never too much by Luther Vandross
24. Don't wanna be(A fool) by Luther Vandross
25.Love the one your with by Luther Vandross
26.High Noon
27.Naked Mole Rap(That's on the Kim Possible soundtrack) 
28.Locomotion
29.Sittin' on the Dock of the bay
28.Sadness By Enigma
29.If you ask me too by Celine Dion
30.Cool by Gwen Steftfonni
31. All the Man I need (by Whitney Houston)
32.Hamster Dance
33.Bueno Funk
34.Thank you for being a friend (Golden Girls theme song)
35.Whenever Where ever
36.Charlie's Angels by Destiny's Child
37.All night long by Lioniel Richie
38.Graduation(Friends forever) by Vitamin C
39. Love Changes everything
40.Ms. Inpendant by Kelly Clarkson
41.Kings by Kevin Toney
42.Chapagne by Kenny G
43. Till we meet again
44.Show Me
Favorite Animal: None I like all animals equally

top 12 favorite Movies
1.Homeward bound 2 :Lost in Sanfrancisco
2.Cats& Dogs
3.Toy story2
4.Balto
5. 101 Dalmatians
6.Dr. Dolittle2
7.Milo&Otis
8.Home on the Range
9. Monster's Inc
10.Diary of a Mad Black Women
11. Tweety's High Flying Adventure
12. Lady&the Tramp2: Scamp's Adventure

Favorite Books:
1.Ginger Pye
2.Pinky Pye
By Ellenor Estes
3. The Animal Ark series
(Have you guys noticed they DON'T have a Pigeon story in the series?)

things I like to do:
1.working with Polymer clay
2.Watching T.V.
3. Using the Computer
4. Writing stories
5.Going to the Bluff in Santa Monica Beach.(If you ever Visit California there's bluff that over looks the beach.)

6.Playing with Bentley
7.Going to Larchmont Village
8. Hanging out with My friends
9.Painting & Drawing
10.I love going on Road trips


Well that's My Profile. I hope you found it to be... interesting

I'll have to post Photos of My Artwork some day & some photos I took in New York City, Last Summer I lived in New York with My Parents and My Older Sister.In 2004 My brother moved out of his apartment in L.A. and came to live with Us in Buffalo,NY. We lived there for a year the summer's were brutal, in the Fall the Landscape was beautilful. Also in the winter will the exception of the cold... (I'll NEVER go back to New York in the winter) The New York Country side was... an amazing site. And in The spring the landscape was breath taking & very colorful. We stayed in Buffalo for Over a year, then We moved to NewBrunswick,NJ. New Brunswick is a nice town, Highland Park is one of the Neighboring towns just cross the birdge and you're right there.
We live there for 61/2 Months. In January we moved back Home to L.A., Now we've lived here for almost 9 months. However, during the prosess of moving to New Jersey, We lost Sienna My Beagle Mix on the mourning of September 28, 2004. (1993-2004). 

Never heard of Polymer clay?
Go to www.sculpey.com


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys has anyone answered these posts yet? anyway for those who WON'T be at home I hope you all have a great weekend. Also here's another riddle if there are 2 american coins that make 30 cents and one of them is NOT a nickle then what is the other coin?

Answer: write the word below backwards, flip over the other side and hold it up to a light to find out the answer!

retruaQ

from
BirdDogg10


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Bentley the Pug*

Hey guys here's a photo of Bentley. I hope you like it





















Isn't he cute? I'll post photos of My friend's pigeons when I have time to scan them into the computer. Also I'll post new ones once I adopt Tory. Sorry I changed photos I'll fix it later.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Tory,
That sure is one cute "pug mug"
Daryl


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm glad you think so, thanks Pigeonmama I hope you tried that riddle I wrote also for those who haven't heard of Archie comics

go to

www.archiecomics.com 

I'm glad you like Bentley's photo he was 6 weeks old when we took that. Now he 8 1/2 weeks almost 9 weeks.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys,

can you believe that summer vacation is almost over? it seems to have flown by but don't let that make you feel bad. We all go through this every year. But there is one way you can remember Summer, if you guys are up to it when you leave post it can be optional if you'd like to talk about something you did on vacation. I went to Las Vegas this past July. I'll put up a post about if I have time today til then I hope you enjoy the photo of Bentley the Pug.

From

BirdDogg10


----------



## Kiddrock (Aug 18, 2005)

my dog is ok with my pigeons while im around but she was raised around cockatiels but i am not sue what would happen if i left her with them alone


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

hey thanks for sharing that. I'm glad you're enjoying the photo of Bentley. Anyway, Is Bentley is 9 weeks old today. once he's had his last shots we'll enroll him in obedience school. So far he knows stay and come. But hopfully he'll learn other things


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*(Sigh)* still nothing I called Lana today and Kiki&Stevie still haven't mated yet but maybe by next week, or next month something might happen. So far I've had a decent week. My sister got movie tickets hopfully we might see a movie this weekend. I'm hoping so. Since I've wanted to see Valient since it came out last month.

From 
BirdDogg10.

PS: sorry if I might have spelled Valient wrong I'll correct when I get the chance.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys sorry if I haven't replied this week I was sick.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Guys thanks for all the messages you sent me. Sorry if I was out sick last week, but now I'm over it!

Anyway, Bentley turned 10 weeks old this past Tuesday. 

Also Tomorrow I'll attempt to vist My friends, And thanks Pigeonmama I'm glad to hear You like My dicision. anyway I'll besure to keep you guys posted for any news regarding Bentley and My future Pigeon ownership.

Until then I'll be here viewing some of your threads and up dateing this one.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi BirdDogg10,

Sorry to hear you were sick, and am glad you are feeling better.

*Congratulations to Bentley on his 10th birthday!* Sure hope he had a wonderful day.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Guys,


At the moment I DON'T have any new photos of Bentley. But I do have some Photos of Lana's Pigeons I will scan into My mom's lap top.

Any way I hope you like the short story I have wrote for this Thread. I'll post it hopfully this afternoon.

Until then stay tuned.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Bentley Pug*

Hey guys here's yet another photo of Bentley.

This was taken the same day as the other one


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*"Hope & Chance*

Hey guys,

Sorry for the delay on the short story

"Hope & Chance" will be posted tomorrow.

I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Character Profile*

Hey guys,

Hope &Chance will be posted today, but until it gets here, here's the character profile

1. Hope

Gender: Female

animal type: White Pigeon/non mammal

age :1 year old

description : Hope unlike her close friend, who's anything but a Klutz. Hope is cunning, resourceful and surprising loyal to her best friend Chance. Altough she may seem like a stick in the mud she does mean well.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page # 2*

2. Chance

Gender :Male

Age: 1 year old

Animal type:White Dove/non mammal 

Description: Chance is the perfect friend. He's faithful, bright and loves to partaay! the only problem is he's a goof! He's often called a stooge, skunk and patsy. Other then that He & Hope have been friends their entire lives. Even though Chance might not be the brightest bulb in the chandelier, Chance lives day by day on... second Chances.

This is a photo of Chance with his Parents Edie & Opie. Chance is the Dove right in the middle of the trio.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Birddog10,

Those are very beautiful birds, thanks for sharing them with us here!

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoa!! Extremely beautiful birds, and the pug is way beyond precious!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys I'm glad you like them.

I'm Very sorry but Hope &Chance will be posted tomarrow.

Anyway, thanks for the complements on the photos. I DON'T OWN ANY OF THE ANIMALS FEATURED IN THEM. I just found those Online.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page # 3*

3. Twitty

Gender: Male

Age : 1 year old

Animal type :Cooper Hawk/non mammal

Description: Twitty often threatens the lives of Hope & Chance. If he can get past Doris the cat who often likes to rattle the cages and tease Radio. But Twitty lives by his name or so that's what his best friend Justine the Vulture thinks. But Twitty slowly learns that he can't match Radio's I.Q. and Doris the cat who's dubbed the neighbor pest. But Twitty has always been outfoxed & Out witted.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page # 4*

4. Justine

Gender: Female

Age: 1 year old


Animal type: Turkey Vulture/non mammal

Description: Justine has always been the last one standing. She's quick, Graceful and smart. But Justine has always been faithful to her friend Twitty, although she does have her own opinion on her friends. Even though she may not be top dog she's conceitered the sharpest knife in the drawer by her neighbor Chrissy the Red tailed Hawk. But Justine does put Doris in her place who in return always turns her down.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page # 5*

5. Chrissy

Gender: Female

Age: 1 year old

Animal type: Red tailed Hawk/Non mammal

Description: Chrissy is anything but the opposite of Radio.Who can steal her thunder at any& every turn. But Chrissy tends to put herself between Twitty and Doris. As far as Radio figures with his #1 quote: "They can put a human on the moon but they can't give any one a decent job...go figure".


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page # 6*

6. Doris

Gender: Female

Age:10 1/2 months

Animal type: Eygptian Mau(Cat)/feline/mammal


Description: Doris is conceitered the neighborhood pest. Or so that's what Radio and his friends think. But Doris not only poses as another threat to Hope & Chance, but she tends to intimidate them. She also has her own posse, which consist of her friend Sharon Stone (No not the actress, this Sharon Stone is a Calico Cat)& Clark Gable (No not the actor... this one is a Beagle mix). But Doris does keep things interesting around the neighborhood. But Clark has other opinions on Doris such as she's whiny,stubborn, self absorbed, forgetful and pretty lazy. Doris none the less will always be called the pest of Wynn Valley Estates.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page # 7*

7. Sharon Stone (No not the actress)

Gender: Female

Age:10 months

Animal type: Calico Cat/ feline/ mammal

Description: Sharon is quite the cat of Wynn Valley Estates. Named after the actress Sharon is NOT at all like her friend Doris. Sharon is outgoing, smart and always in the mood to make Twitty's plans backfire. She and Radio have been friends since they first met at the Kat& Dawg Co. Pet store when they were 8 weeks old. But unlike her other neighbor Clark Gable, who literally thinks out of the box. Sharon & Radio truly give a new meaning to Cats & Dogs.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page # 8*

8.Clark Gable (No this is Clark the dog)

Gender: Male

Age: 8 1/2months

Animal type: Beagle& Labradormix/canine/mammal

Description: Clark Maybe the youngest of the group. But Compared to Doris, who he doesn't hang with as much she wants him to. Clark tries to make his own living as best as he can in Wynn Valley Estates. He tries to out whit Doris& the other neighborhood Threats other then Twitty and his friends. Clark manages to keep Choola the rattle snake out of Wynn Valley Estates. Although Clark is never short of Common sense.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Profile Page # 9*

9.Choola

Gender: Male

Age 3 years old.

Animal type: Diamond back Rattle snake/non mammal


Description: Choola next to Twitty and his friends is the worst threat to the Wynn Valley Estate pets. But Clark manages to keep him out when ever he tries to come through the back wall that seperates Wynn Valley Estates from open dessert. But Choola gets what he deserves when the Vegas wildlife rescue removes him from the dessert area surrounding half of Wynn Valley Estates to a Reptile center in El Paso, Texas! far far away from Wynn Valley Estates, Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Guys sorry for the long delay. Hope & Chance will be posted Tomorrow. In the mean time I hope you all enjoy the updates I 've added.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Sigh* nothing interesting has happend so far this week. Except for the movie "Roll Bounce" opening this weekend.

to find out more about it here's a short cut to one of the movie links:

www.yahoo.com

Ps: click on the movies link.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I've got bad news about Bentley. Something happend to his right eye last week. We gave medicine from the vet's office, his eye turned blue and after some time it got swollen. And it didn't look ok, we went to vet thursday(Today) and found his eye has to be removed! *Sigh* so Bentley will have only 1 eye!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bentley's eye, I'm sure he will have enough tender love and care around to help him adapt to his new condition in life.

I hope and pray all goes well for Bentley, I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi BirdDogg10

Sure am sorry to hear about Bentley. I hope he is recovering nicely. Although he may have lost the one eye, he's still your Bentley and he'll adjust. I'll be thinking about you. maggie


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the support.

The swelling has gone down, he goes for surgery next Wesday. The vet said he should bounce back to his old self in 2 days. I think by now he's gotten used seeing out of one eye since the vet said that he probably lost his vison in his right eye by this time. 

Right now he's sleeping and looking Very cute dispite his problem. he has to wear a cone now so he can't scratch his face. he looks kinda funny in it. My mom calls him "One eyed Jack"! 

Ha-ha-ha-ha

that's funny!

also we call him "Popeye!"

this all just for laughs!

Well... I know some one else who could use some support, bella_belle, check her thread, I've sent a private message to her. Also besure to visit my new thread "Hope & Chance" to read part of my short story. 

Anyway, I 've got to go for now. 

I hope you all continue to visit my threads, plus I forgot about something: one time when My Dad& I were sitting outside Costco at the food court. Normally there are a lot of Pigeons that come over there looking for left overs. There was this one pigeon it was a checkered male, he was standing next to where we were sitting I guess he was begging since he probbably smelled the pizza I was eating. But then some boy about 8 years old came up and kicked the pigeon! and his mom DIDN'T even see him do it My Dad and I thought that was cruel thing to have done.

About 30 minutes later that same Pigeon came back to the bench we were sitting at. He looked like his feelings had been hurt. I felt sorry for him so I broke off some of My pizza crust and threw it to him. After that he perked up a little(Aww) he was probably about 4-8 months old because part of his beck was stil pink and his feathers were a mix of Light grey and Dark Grey. But now He looks more mature. I named him "Lenny" lately I have n't seen him. Oh well he probably moved or got himself a girlfriend, I'll tell you one thing I never knew Pigeons had such expressive eyes! and Lenny's were amber but I've seen pigeons with brown eyes, sometime blue ones, yellow but the most common I've seen are amber eyed pigeons.

Also just so you know Lenny is a feral pigeon, but I guess since he's so comfortable around people that he's NOT afraid if I get close to him, But I know NOT to pet him. Also I think the reason why he likes people is 

1. he's still young

2. the pigeons that hang out by the food court also hang around the other buildings so that's probably where he was raised.

And 3. he might just naturally like humans, since I'm probably the first one who was actually nice enough to give him part of my pizza crust and also I've noticed that animals domestic or not seem to like me. There's a stray dog who lives on the next block I think she's Chow-Chow and Shepard mix We call her "Red" and surprisingly she responds to it!

I'll put up more about her later.

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, turns out that the vet for my old dog Sienna was able to take Bentley for surgery at a cheaper price.

He went today so We'll probably pick him this evening or tomorrow.

At least he'll be out of his misery of his eye problem.

Poor guy...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We'll be thinking about you and Bentley. maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sending my best wishes for a speedy recovery for Bentley and hope you won't be too nervous about the surgery. You need to be there to comfort Bentley.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys

good news!

Bentley is alright the fur they cut around his eye should grow back at some point but anyway he's perfectly fine.

He's back home with us in his bed right now he's asleep looking very cute.

We still have to give pain killers and finish off the rest of his other medications, but other then that he'll be just fine.


By the way we met another Pug owner at the vet's office. One of her Pug's recently had puppies she asked us if we were interesting in buying one later on so when Bentley is old enough we can use him as a breeding dog.

When we move to an other place in L.A. we will probably get a Beagle and breed them. I've seen a Beagle/Pug mix Their called "Puggles"

If you've never seen one check out the links below I'm sure they will help

www. Puppyparadise.com

www.shakeapaw.com


also for those who haven't heard of "Roll Bounce

here's a site that has some info about it. Besure to click on the movies link

www.Yahoo.com


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear Bentley is doing well, he is probably very tired from the surgery.

Hope he has some pleasant dreams and give him a BIG HUG from all of us here!  

You have a good night too!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks alot Tress,

Right now he's walking around sniffing.

The vet said that the affects from the surgery will stick around for a few hours.

He should be fine in a couple days.

Although they don't allow owners in the backroom.

The most important thing is he's healthy and he's not in pain.

I 'll update this tomorrow until then I'm through for the night.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys Bentley is doing great.

He's up and about of course we have to be more careful with him now since he only has one eye.

But other then that he's perfectly aliright


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear Bentley is doing well the day after his surgery.

You will have to help him adjust now that he has only one eye, you will have to help him on the blind side , like a "seeing eye-human".


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Birddogg, that is really good news. He'll probably be a little sore for a few days, but I know you will take really good care of him. Give him a hug for me.

maggie


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Bentley has some what adjusted to seeing out of one eye. He's more cautious when he walks, and doesn't run as quickly as he used to. I guess that's because he's learning how to adjust. Although I think he knew he couldn't see out of his right eye already since last week the vet said if the infection was as bad as it was, he was alreadly blind. But now he's ok.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys, Bentley has truly bounced back!

He was running around and acting like himself today, *Sigh* course I think he's upset that his right eye is gone. 

He kept biting me and my sister pretty hard today. Right now he's asleep since the vet gave us some medication to calm him down.

My sister calls him A.D.D. dog (Attenion defisent disorder)


(Ha-ha-ha-ha) 

sorry if I spelled anything wrong, I 'll correct it when I get the chance.

Oh well I have to get ready for Thursday


Tommorow night is "Everybody hates Chris"


it comes on at 8 p.m on UPN


check your listings



I hope you'll be watching!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys sorry if I haven't posted lately,

anyway, it's been a week since Bentley's surgery

and he's back to his old self

he's happy

he plays

and is pretty much normal again

except I think he knows his eye is gone, because this past week he was protesting and no! not with a picket sign, the way he did it was he would nip me and my sister and bark at us, but now he's gotten better about it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad he is back to his normal self 

Reti


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for noticing

Right now he's sleeping

and looks very cute

aww


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys, you might not hear from me for a while, since I might be going up to Las Vegas tomorrow I'll be back on Monday I hope to hear from you all by then.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

OH by the way I didn't go to Vegas anyway

sorry guys

maybe next time


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, tonight Everbody hates Chris starts at 8:00 p.m.

I hope you'll be tuned in

Check your T.V. guide.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I'm baack!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I hope you all tune in for "Everybody hates Chris"

Thursdays at 8:00 p.m.

check your listings!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good news for those who live in America, Everybody hates Chris got nominated for best new comedy by the people's choice awards go to 

www.upn.com

to vote for Chris


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Is there a pigeon in Everybody Hates Chris?

fp


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

In the opening sequence of the show in the backround there's a flock of pigeons that fly behind an old brownstone apartment.

Look for them!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well This thread will soon be based on real life. Considering next month I'm finally getting that long awaited pigeon. Phew!


----------

